# St Thomas in Paraguay?



## Maxresde (Apr 26, 2021)

I just was reading the wikipedia page about St Thomas.

_Thomas the Apostle - Wikipedia_
I was surprised to see a section where apparently the Indians in Paraguay allege that St Thomas preached there.

I searched here on SH and found this line: "Then goes on to say that Saint Thomas was Quetzalcoatl"

_North America: New Granada, New Mexico, Cibola.._
Searching for Paraguay, I came across this: 'The Conquistador captain wascomplaining to the natives that they werent afraid of his horses and the native representative said ''Oh we used to have horses in my Grandfathers day but they all died of a plague".'

_The horse in America_
It is just such a non sequitur to normal history that St Thomas would be in Paraguay. I feel like there has to be something behind that.





> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2020-03-05 04:00:46Reaction Score: 0


Well, _per the narrative_ he died in Madras, India in 53 AD. How would they know, right?

I think for this Paraguayan legend to exist, these events would have to be much closer to the time when the account was heard by a European. Wiki has 1639 AD in there, but that would probably be a book publication date. The first account would probably have to be dated with some 1500s.

Here is an account dated with 1552 from_ this 1704 book._
_They called him Zume Brasili... fled to India after river divided self, without wetting his feet..._

Imho, stuff like that demonstrates that 53 AD was probably somewhere around early 1200s. Considering that Fomenko estimated that Jesus was born in 1152 AD, it just makes sense.

This here is supposedly 1493 Nuremberg Chronicle image. When did they wear attire like this? What image of St. Thomas can be dated with an earlier date?


_Source_


----------

